# the rectangle region after heat pressing???



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

just fired up the 16x20 and pressed up a fee samples i received.

temp was 380 and time was 9 seconds


i didnt get a rectangle around the gildan ultra cotton i tested

i did get a rectangle on the royal apparel 4oz 95cot/5spandex shirt

not sure if it the spandex or if i need a lower temp and longer time.

i already have my shirts and pressing on rib girls tanks also. shirt colors are black/military green/ grey/tans

i can post pics if needed....


royal apparel is similar to AA so if anyone wants to share temp settings...that would help me....

thanks

b


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure because I don't know what transfers you are using B, but maybe try putting something under the transfer area to raise it, so there is not so much pressure on the shirt itself, but only the transfer area.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm using dowling spot plastisol transfers....

i read up that if i drop the temp and raised the time, that might work... just looking to see if anyone else had any tricks.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

237am said:


> i'm using dowling spot plastisol transfers....
> 
> i read up that if i drop the temp and raised the time, that might work... just looking to see if anyone else had any tricks.


 The only thing I was thinking was raising the surface area of the transfer. I dont know if dropping the temp would help or not


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is this a scorch you are referring to?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah i think so... it's from the platen and not the transfer paper......maybe it's tooo hot....hmmm...

i also pressed to shirt for 1-2 seconds to flatten it before i tossed the transfer on it. 

do i need a cover for the heating element?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Using a teflon sheet won't hurt you. Not sure if you can *try* parchment paper, if you don't have teflon handy... I don't know if parchment paper and plastisols are a good mix.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have a teflon sheet, some kraft paper ..this is the kit i got from imprintables



Mighty Press 16" x 20"
2 rolls of thermal tape
Thermal Tape Dispenser
50 Kraft Paper Cover Sheets (reuseable)
2 Heat Erasers
Quick Slip Pad Protector 16 x 20
plus i bought a teflon sheet

was i supposed to use the kraft cover sheets?....hmm

if i sound stupid just let me know and i'll go do the robot or something


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll do the robot with you, just for fun. You can laugh, bc I've never done it before, so it will be funny for you.

I used teflon over the plastisol that Rodney sent me. It worked fine. I just placed the plastisol down, and then the teflon.

I use the teflon to protect my upper platen from messes and to protect the fabric in my shirt from scorching. If that other fabric in your shirt has a lower scorch point then the cotton, teflon may help. Not sure. 

Maybe you could test it. Cut up some of those plastisols into smaller pieces so you can do more tests with them... Well, have fun doing the robot. =)


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i did cut the samples in half  when i started.... trying to make more out of my experiments

the shirts i'm using are the fashion type of t's so maybe i'm heating them up too much. 

and heres me busting a little robot at this 'breakdance' event i was judging... i was the last guy in the grey...... gettin' down

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuiEPVbPgfc[/media]


b


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha way to go B  good job on the robot. I would think that either the teflon or the paper sheets should work and help protect the shirt. Best advice from me is try them both and see what works best.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wah!!! Ever since I started using this Dell, there are a few things, normal things, that I can't do... one is watch the above video.. I click on it, it opens a window for it, the black kind, and I see the video in the center with the "play" arrow, and in 2 seconds the screen automatically flips me to the TSF home page. Totally frustrating since I don't know what is set wrong to stop this.

Hey b, can you supply it as a link? If not, maybe you can email it to me...


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

check your security settings...i sent you a PM..

i'm warming up the heat press now so i'll see what i come up with... i have it set at 380/9sec so i'll test that first then go down from there..

b


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Got it. Really fun to watch... I also watch your other Youtubes! I saw the blue vette flashing by in the scenes... where is that at, the vette?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

the vette is under a tarp in detroit....sitting there.. the paint is seafoam green with blue pearl

i also tried 360deg/9secs with teflon sheet and got a little bit of scortch ... hopefully tomorrow i will get a reply from dowling

b


----------



## sisterstees (Feb 7, 2009)

This happens to me, too, but only on certain color shirts. Red is the worst. The color usually changes back on its own after about 30 minutes. Or you can quickly go over the rest of the shirt with an iron to make it all the same color.


----------

